# BARF veterans-I need help



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

So I spent alot of time in this part of the forum lately and did alot of research and I was all ready to make the switch to BARF until I talked to my vet...I asked him a few questions about it and he told me basically it's bad and he listed about a million ailments he can get from it and basically scared the s**t out of me...I was hoping he'd help me figure out how to properly balance the food and assure me it was a good choice...now I'm not so sure...I know some vets are paid or get kick backs for selling certain foods, but I really trust my vet he's been so great with all my animals over the years and really went above and beyond for them...I guess I'm looking for some of you who've fed your dogs raw for many years to tell me about your experiences, the good and bad.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Every single Vet that we have seen has an issue with feeding raw, they tell you a million and one reason why it's a bad idea.

Every single Vet that we have seen comments on how healthy my pets are- until they find out what I feed-

My Vet had known me for a long time, he knows not to push my button about raw food. In fact, he is now recommending raw to some of his patients, especially the ones with severe allergy.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Vets are very touch and go when it comes to raw. You have vets that are completely against it and will say anything to scare you away from it. You have some that are all for it and will recommend it and help you on your journey with it. Then you have the vets that are in the middle and don't really care so long as your dog is healthy. I have played heck finding a vet that is ok with it in my area. I have found a few that are horrible about bad mouthing it yet think my dog is super healthy looking and comments on how great she looks but then find out shes raw fed AND not spayed and suddenly she has the plague. My current vet does not bring up nutrition with me at all and I appreciate it. She knows my girl is raw fed and even knows I try to do natural remedies for most things and doesn't say anything bad did have one old vet in the practice tell me vitamin C did nothing for inflammation but said if I wanted to give it that is was still fine and left it at that. 

I know it's hard when you want to take your vets advice but it is really hard to have a vet completely against it because even if you go against him and feed raw and your dog does great on it if your pup comes down with anything they generally blame it on the diet even if it has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me when I started my first puppy on the raw diet. I "divorced" that vet and got a new one. When I moved to a new city I started looking for "holistic" vets and found one that is great.

Most vets take their nutrition courses from a representative from the pet food world and are under educated when it comes to true canine nutrition (I know from experience). Trust your gut and feed your dog the way it was meant to be fed. Find a vet that will work with you and not against you.

If you'd like to search around, I recommend starting here: AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

LissG, would you share some of the problems your vet suggested might come from feeding raw? Other than being told it is impossible to get complete and balanced nutrition from raw, my vets have never named any specific ailments associated with raw. It would help me to know details of the bad side of raw diets.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are open to it, you might want to see a holistic vet. My vet (a holistic vet) believes raw feeding is the best option and to just provide a lot of variety. It's helpful for me to go to a vet that understands my feeding choices (although right now I feed both raw and kibble, I'm trying to make the switch to all raw soom).


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

jiujitsuchick said:


> I had the same thing happen to me when I started my first puppy on the raw diet. I "divorced" that vet and got a new one. When I moved to a new city I started looking for "holistic" vets and found one that is great.
> 
> Most vets take their nutrition courses from a representative from the pet food world and are under educated when it comes to true canine nutrition (I know from experience). Trust your gut and feed your dog the way it was meant to be fed. Find a vet that will work with you and not against you.
> 
> If you'd like to search around, I recommend starting here: AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association


Thanks for the link!!! I found a couple near me


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Marnie said:


> LissG, would you share some of the problems your vet suggested might come from feeding raw? Other than being told it is impossible to get complete and balanced nutrition from raw, my vets have never named any specific ailments associated with raw. It would help me to know details of the bad side of raw diets.


he said Wolf can end up with gas which causes stomach pains, digestive issues, diahrea, infections, worms, punctured intestinal/stomach lining, bones can lodge in the throat, and deficiencies from lack of a well balanced meal. he listed more, but that's all i can remember off the top of my head


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I disagree with your vet...I would not consider me to be a BARF veteran but Stryder has been on a BARF diet for 2 years. Prior to that we went through several months of him with skin issues. His skin was sooo bad that it turned gray in color. I went to the vet for three months in a row and at $250 a pop plus his food plus his meds....the vet could not figure out what was wrong with him. The next step was allergy testing that we could not afford. SOOO....I said I am trying this diet and that was two years ago... 
I did not approve it by my vet because I was doing something that I felt was in the best interest of my dog. Some of the other members here can offer better advice....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

Raw Feeding

My vet has never discussed nutrition with me and I have never brought it up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been feeding raw for 28 years -- no problems - . I don't weigh , don't measure . Feed wide , no schedule , rich and poor and the occasional day of fast.
Pups are weaned on to raw . Several generations of raw fed. Great hip and orthopedic history . No diarrhea , no digestive problems, no skin, no itch, only panosteitis 3 times in last 10 years , 2 from the same male that has been moved from my breeding programme . Incidently the new owner/breeder was fully aware , I stated this was my reason for selling him , pity because he produced rock solid temperarment. Same breeder bought his son also.
Feeding raw is not difficult . I have no reasons to see my vet outside of initial vaccinations, rabies vaccination , prelims and later x rays for certification.
go for it - lots of knowledge and support on the forum.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks for the links!!!!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

woooow 28 years!! that's great!!


----------

